# Mean Buck!!!



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

My buddy emailed this picture to me and I wanted to share it with the members...
Thats not a drop tine, Look.... Its another deers antler stuck in that bucks face!! Ever try to rip and antler of the skull of a deer? That buck did it with his face!!!
Now thats a bad boy. Dont know details.. but thought it was cool...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thats sweet!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And I thought a hangnail hurt!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Prowler,

Got that same email at work yesterday. Guess it is making its rounds.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here are some other angles. You can see where the pus is starting to ooze out.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Did anyone get the scoop on where it was taken, etc? I just got a blank email.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man, thats one bad mo fo..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is all my email said.........

This deer was supposedly taken in Kansas this week. Looks like he was gouged in a fight and ripped the antler off his obviously smaller opponent.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

So would that deer be considered a 16 pointer now??

haha........

Prowler - where in Harrison do you live? I hunt in Freeport - been going there for over 25 years now........


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you f'ing kidding me?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just think how bad the other deer feels


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's another pic along the same lines. This buck has a horn jabbed into his neck.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought WWE's survivor series was this weekend. Looks like Mother Nature's Survivor Series already started. I'm not sure which bucks won. The ones with the antler in them or the ones that had them ripped off. Either way they both look pretty painful.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't imagine how painful that was for that buck to have that stuck in his face. Definitley would make a sweet mount.


----------

